# When is your birthday?



## manda (Aug 23, 2003)

Its Orie's bday today and I realised that this forum doesnt show when people's bdays are, so I want you to tell me so I will make a list!

Mine is June 23 

Your turn...  :goodvibe:


----------



## Dew (Aug 23, 2003)

Jan 7

&lt;--- old lady   


doxx b-day

Sept 30  :shock:


----------



## photobug (Aug 23, 2003)

Lessee... it would be the day after the day before and the day before the day after, usually a day that ends in "y".   


Oh, wait, you wanted the _date_? October 13th.

Jim


----------



## Chase (Aug 23, 2003)

Mine is Sept 2nd


----------



## TwistMyArm (Aug 23, 2003)

October 4th over here


----------



## Lula (Aug 23, 2003)

January 26


----------



## dlc (Aug 23, 2003)

June 29


----------



## QP (Aug 24, 2003)

December 12


----------



## jmherbison (Aug 24, 2003)

April 22nd


----------



## voodoocat (Aug 24, 2003)

June 20th.


----------



## urameatball (Aug 24, 2003)

jan28


----------



## whatsafrog2do (Aug 26, 2003)

dec 16


----------



## nikon90s (Aug 26, 2003)

march 29


----------



## trbo187 (Aug 26, 2003)

March 8th


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 27, 2003)

October 22


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 27, 2003)

march 20th. first day of spring.





md


----------



## manda (Aug 28, 2003)

but next monday, the 1st septmeber is the first day of spring silly!


----------



## Chase (Aug 28, 2003)

lol, silly down-under people


----------



## whatsafrog2do (Aug 28, 2003)

She's making us jealous because she's headed for good weather.


----------



## manda (Aug 28, 2003)

muwuhahahaha  :twisted:


----------



## Darfion (Aug 29, 2003)

dlc said:
			
		

> June 29



wahey! Same here :thumbsup:


----------



## captain-spanky (Aug 29, 2003)

just missed mine...
15th August.


----------



## LilCujo (Aug 29, 2003)

captain-spanky said:
			
		

> just missed mine...
> 15th August.



Doh!!  Happy B-day  :cheer: 


October 26 for me...long ways away, but the good thing is, its during Hockey season


----------



## ltw198734 (Sep 2, 2003)

sept. 27


----------



## Geronimo (Sep 2, 2003)

jan 10


----------



## wolfepakt (Sep 4, 2003)

jan14


----------



## sin_q (Sep 4, 2003)

september 10th here..
jus wondering why ppl arent posting the year as well..


----------



## terri (Sep 4, 2003)

jus wondering why ppl arent posting the year as well.. 

Uh, cause we're only being asked for birthDAYS....why give it all away??  

January 15


----------



## Chase (Sep 4, 2003)

...don't make me start a birthYEARS thread


----------



## BMW-M6 (Sep 4, 2003)

mine is on St. Paddy's ! 

March 17


----------



## giantbunnyhead (Sep 10, 2003)

April 11th here.   

And, just to put a different spin on things, ever count back 40 weeks from your birthday?     

For me, or should I say for my parents, in the country they were in at the time, there was a fairly significant event going on that date.   I guess they celebrated in a slightly different way.   

kevin


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 16, 2003)

> And, just to put a different spin on things, ever count back 40 weeks from your birthday?



hehe, my dads birthday - 

I was born dec. 27, my sister dec. 25.  How economical for my parents! :roll:


----------



## TwistMyArm (Sep 17, 2003)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> > And, just to put a different spin on things, ever count back 40 weeks from your birthday?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you're mom gives your dad the same gift every year for his birthday?


----------



## carlita (Sep 18, 2003)

january 30th.  weeee! :cheer:


----------



## cowbert098 (Jan 11, 2004)

carlita said:
			
		

> january 30th.  weeee! :cheer:


same here


----------



## stick35 (Jan 11, 2004)

May 11.  Mothers Day (in USA) many years.


----------



## Darfion (Jan 11, 2004)

Today is also my wife's birthday


----------



## Macro (Jan 11, 2004)

stick35 said:
			
		

> May 11.  Mothers Day (in USA) many years.



Mine has know to be on mothers day once or twice (may 8)


----------



## Macro (Jan 11, 2004)

8) = 8


----------



## pilgrim (Jan 11, 2004)

August 26


----------



## pucci (Jan 12, 2004)

december 23rd.


----------



## wwjoeld (Jan 12, 2004)

august 20 '84 here


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 12, 2004)

September 30th.


----------



## steve817 (Jan 13, 2004)

June 18th


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 6, 2004)

I decided to bump this up because there are a couple of march bdays coming up and also prolly some newbies who haven't seen this thread  8)


----------



## ceno2000 (Mar 6, 2004)

jan 10


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 6, 2004)

ceno2000 said:
			
		

> jan 10



oh my god, are you my long lost twin?


----------



## Jay Carota (Mar 6, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> some newbies who haven't seen this thread



Like me 

August 10, 1979.


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 6, 2004)

6/17/1969


----------



## vonnagy (Apr 15, 2004)

rebumping up this thread for newbie birthdays



> 6/17/1969



well photogoddess, being born in '69' could explain alot of things about ya  
 :twisted:


----------



## luckydog (Apr 15, 2004)

Another newbie here (thanks for the bump).

March 27 (1969) aka old fart!


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 15, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> rebumping up this thread for newbie birthdays
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 :LOL:


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Apr 15, 2004)

> 6/17/1969



june 17 is my younger daughter's bd!  you must be a super cool person! (already knew that, tho)

mine:
april 29, 1965


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 15, 2004)

Oh, first time I see this!

22 December (year too?)
(So far I could not detect any long lost twin, but then hardly anyone here's as old as I am!!!)


----------



## karissa (Apr 15, 2004)

Wow.. no one has hit mine yet....  Lots of Bday all around but oh well.

June 25!


----------



## airgunr (Apr 15, 2004)

November 3rd

(at least you folks didn't ask for the year!    )


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 15, 2004)

april 06


----------



## oriecat (Apr 15, 2004)

Happy Belated Birthday, danalec!!  We just missed it.


----------



## Walt (Apr 15, 2004)

Oct 26....lets not discuss years! (Does that sound too much like a women?)


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 15, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Happy Belated Birthday, danalec!!  We just missed it.



 thats alright...no worries.... I forgive you for not guessing my b'day


----------



## Skyeg (Apr 15, 2004)

feb 26


----------



## drlynn (Apr 15, 2004)

November 9, here. 

And my system is Canon EOS, for those who are lens shopping for my present!


----------



## alsoran (Apr 15, 2004)

21-09-1974


----------



## MDowdey (May 26, 2004)

bump.



md


----------



## Karalee (May 26, 2004)

No one hit my birthday yet.... Feb 12th


----------



## cypilk (May 26, 2004)

june 2nd..


----------



## umongous (May 26, 2004)

jan 3rd


----------



## Luminosity (May 26, 2004)

Karissa shares the same birthday with my sister 

Mine's August 13th.


----------



## DanielK (May 27, 2004)

October 31.


Daniel


----------



## Sharkbait (May 27, 2004)

I'm comin up in a couple months.  Will be 31 ( *gulp* ) on Aug 8.


----------



## aggiezach (May 27, 2004)

22 on Oct. 9th


----------



## AMcNeice (May 27, 2004)

October 26


----------



## Sharkbait (May 27, 2004)

Cool, my wedding anniv is the 27th of Oct.


----------



## graigdavis (May 27, 2004)

23 on Feb 22

dont think I have posted here before...


----------



## ormia (May 29, 2004)

December 15, 1982


----------



## Dandy-Warhol (May 30, 2004)

Mine is on St. Paddy's


----------



## photong (May 30, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> Its Orie's bday today and I realised that this forum doesnt show when people's bdays are, so I want you to tell me so I will make a list!
> 
> Mine is June 23
> 
> Your turn...  :goodvibe:



Whoohoo! I'm the 24th 

There are a lot of October, January and June babies here.


----------



## westman (May 31, 2004)

7th jan


----------



## Corry (May 31, 2004)

> 6/17/1969



Mine too!  'Cept it's in '82! :cheers:


----------



## Gatsby (Jun 15, 2004)

December 25th ...

The only Christmas present so far ...... does vonnagy's sister count??


Cheers,
Gats


----------



## SoBe (Jun 15, 2004)

> There are a lot of October, January and June babies here.



I agree..wow lot of scorpios...dun dun duuuuuuuuun  :thumbsup: [/quote]


----------



## deencarolh (Jun 15, 2004)

April 28...  looking forward to being a dirty ole man!


----------



## Luminosity (Jun 15, 2004)

Gatsby said:
			
		

> December 25th ...
> 
> The only Christmas present so far ...... does vonnagy's sister count??
> 
> ...



You got Vonn's sister for xmas ? :scratch:


----------



## Luminosity (Jun 15, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> I was born dec. 27, my sister dec. 25.  How economical for my parents! :roll:




Ohhhh I gotchya now Gats ! Don't mind me , I DO catch on at some point


----------



## Tammy (Jun 15, 2004)

My father-in-law's birthday is 8/8 (like Shark) and my mother-in-law was born 10/10.... so when my husband met me, 8/10 I think he figured I was a keeper since my birthday was easy for him to remember


----------



## DarkEyes (Jun 15, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> Mine is Sept 2nd



The Day after Mine- First of September.


----------



## Gatsby (Jun 16, 2004)

lol @ tammy!

My hubby and I got married on 10/10 - my idea so that he only had to remember one number!!

Sometimes I think he only married me to have someone remind him about his family's birthdays!!


----------



## vonnagy (Jun 16, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Gatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:LOL: you crack me up lumi


----------



## Luminosity (Jun 16, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> :LOL: you crack me up lumi



 :blulsh2:  :sillysmi:


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jun 16, 2004)

I am 6/6/1986

Wanna know something freakier? I was born at 6.06PM.... (apparently?)

I can't wait till 06/06/2006 - it will just be too cool for me. lol...


----------



## photong (Jun 16, 2004)

JANUARY:

umongous 3
Dew 7
westman 7
Geronimo 10
ceno2000 10
wolfepak 14
terri 15
Lula 26
urameatball 28
carlita 30
cowbert098 30

FEBRUARY:

Karalee 12
graigdavis 22
Skyeg 26

MARCH:

Turbo187  8
BMW-M6 17
Dandy-Warhol 17
MDowdey 20
luckydog 27
nikon90s  29

APRIL:

danalec99 6
giantbunnyhead 11
jmherbison 22
anua 26
deencarolh 28
Osmer_Toby 29

MAY:

stick135 11

JUNE:

cypilk 2
fadingaway1986 6
core_17 17
photogoddess 17
Artemis 17
steve817 18
Voodoocat 20th
Manda 23
photong 24
karissa 25
Darfion 29
DLC 29

JULY:

None that I can see

AUGUST:

Shark 8
Jay Carota 10
Tammy 10
Luminosity 13
captain-spanky 15
pilgrim 26
wwjoeld 20


SEPTEMBER:

DarkEyes 1
Chase 2
sin_q 10
alsoran 21
ltw198734 27
Mitica100 30
Doxx 30

OCTOBER:

TwistMyArm 4
aggiezach 9
Canon Fan 12
Photobug 13
Jeff Canes 22
LilCujo 26
AMcNeice 26
Waly 26
DanielK 31


NOVEMBER:

airgunr 3
drlynn 9

DECEMBER:

QP 12
ormia 15
whatsafrog2do 16
LaFoto 22
pucci 23
Gatsby 25
vonnagy 27
jar 28

This is what I gathered from this thread. I may have missed some or, pressed the wrong button for the days or even months. So if I'm wrong, let me know!

So we're in June...We just missed cypilk and fadingaway1986. Are they still active?? Either way, happy belated!

Happy early birthday to core_17 and photogoddess who are tomorrow !! And steve817 who is the day after !!

And later this month:

Voodoocat 20th
Manda 23rd
ME!!!! 24th
Darfion 29th
DLC 29th as well

I noticed at alot of people have the same days. OR they know someone close who has the same day as a birthday or anniversary.


----------



## anua (Jun 16, 2004)

do i have a 'dejavu'?
i'm sure i posted it before.....
im 26th of april
...hmmm....


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jun 16, 2004)

OMG
- Umongus has the same birthday as the singer of my favourite band... YAY

- and shark has the same birthday as my ex-favourite singer... 

This is just too cooll...


----------



## Canon Fan (Jun 16, 2004)

October 12 here. Make sure you all buy me something! You can shop here www.bhphotovideo.com  :twisted:


----------



## karissa (Jun 16, 2004)

photong looks like your b-day is awful close to mine. I want to wish a special happy birthday to all the June people because June rocks!


----------



## manda (Jun 17, 2004)

Great idea with the list Photong.


----------



## photong (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks!

I want to say Happy Bday belated and early to EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! because I'll forget later even though I made a list :/

I just added a few people just now...artemis and Canon Fan..

Artemis' is today.


----------



## photong (Jun 17, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> photong looks like your b-day is awful close to mine. I want to wish a special happy birthday to all the June people because June rocks!



June does rock. I love it 

Here's what you get: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





OH NO! Go catch him before he runs away with it!

You might want to ignore the fact that it's a snow scene....and they're Christmas wrappings....It's all I had to wrap with, and the dog must have made it to The North Pole when Santa snapped the picture.......there was nothing I could do.

P.s. Somehow I put you under January instead of June  I fixed it though!


----------



## photong (Jun 17, 2004)

Canon Fan said:
			
		

> October 12 here. Make sure you all buy me something! You can shop here www.bhphotovideo.com  :twisted:



Even though you've given us all a good deal of notice, I can't even afford to buy you somethig at the dollarstore


----------



## Canon Fan (Jun 17, 2004)

photong said:
			
		

> Even though you've given us all a good deal of notice, I can't even afford to buy you somethig at the dollarstore


HAHA! I know what you mean. I'm so broke I can't pay attention!


----------



## photong (Jun 18, 2004)

Canon Fan said:
			
		

> photong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg I almost didn't get it >&lt; I'm a lamo.


----------



## Luminosity (Aug 5, 2004)

*bump* Coz I didnt want the Sharkman ( and the rest of us August bebes ) to escape some birthday attention !


----------



## Sharkbait (Aug 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:

 :hug:


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 5, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY EVERYONE!!!!!

Mine's October 29th.


----------



## Sharkbait (Aug 5, 2004)

That's the day after my dad's, hobbesy!  And 2 days after my wedding anniv!


----------



## aggiezach (Aug 6, 2004)

YAY FOR OCTOBER BirthDays!!!

Beer is good!


----------



## colin (Aug 6, 2004)

15th of June.


----------



## Alison (Aug 6, 2004)

Hey, it's a big day for me......it's my HALF BIRTHDAY! Yes, I am born on Feb 6, 1979. Same day as Babe Ruth and Former president Regan. To celebrate the momentous event my friend Irene and I are going out for ice cream over lunch. She has the same b-day as me.

A funny little b-day story for ya...my parents were born on the same day and year (8/17/49) in the same hospital and only 2 hours apart. The kicker is that they were both 2 months premature and lived with no problems which is pretty amazing for being born in 1949. When I was growing up I thought you had to marry someone with the same birthday


----------



## ShutterBug4_4 (Aug 6, 2004)

July 20th!  Only July birthday here 8)   Also the same day Neil Armstrong walked on the moon in 69


----------



## Corry (Aug 6, 2004)

> A funny little b-day story for ya...my parents were born on the same day and year (8/17/49) in the same hospital and only 2 hours apart. The kicker is that they were both 2 months premature and lived with no problems which is pretty amazing for being born in 1949. When I was growing up I thought you had to marry someone with the same birthday



Wow! :shock:


----------



## Corry (Oct 15, 2004)

Santino started another birthday thread, but I say we just revive this one!  Without going back to see if I posted mine in here...I'll re-post it anyway!

June 17th!!!!!


----------



## ferny (Oct 15, 2004)

my dob is 02-02-83


----------



## santino (Oct 15, 2004)

14.03.86


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 15, 2004)

bump.... for Santino


----------



## santino (Oct 15, 2004)

bump??? *sorry but I don't get it *


----------



## Corry (Oct 15, 2004)

it means he's bumping the thread up for you!


----------



## Corry (Oct 15, 2004)

6.17.82!!  But I think I've posted that already!


----------



## santino (Oct 15, 2004)

aha, still don't get it but probably it's me, thanks anyway


----------



## Alison (Oct 15, 2004)

santino said:
			
		

> aha, still don't get it but probably it's me, thanks anyway



Just means that when he posted the message the thread went to a current spot up at the top so people would see it.


----------



## santino (Oct 15, 2004)

that's an explaination :thumbsup:


----------



## Corry (Oct 15, 2004)

santino said:
			
		

> that's an explaination :thumbsup:



Heh heh..sorry, I suck!


----------



## santino (Oct 15, 2004)

you def. don't suck, I suck cause I didn't get it, thanks to my english skill.


----------



## Corry (Oct 15, 2004)

You probably speak better English than me sometimes!!!


----------



## Alison (Oct 15, 2004)

santino said:
			
		

> that's an explaination :thumbsup:



Thanks  When I was taking French I remember my teacher saying you have to spell out every step for a non native speaker. Slang is so hard to pick up on and understand.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Oct 15, 2004)

Dec. 28, 1968


----------



## Corry (Dec 29, 2004)

BIG BUMP!!!!

Newbies, post your birthday!!!!!!


----------



## PreludeX (Dec 29, 2004)

july 11th 1986 yep.. thats my bday.... crap.. ive given to much info....


----------



## Corry (Dec 29, 2004)

I thought we had a post somewhere with everyone's birthday listed in one post, but I can't find it.


----------



## Corry (Dec 29, 2004)

JANUARY:

Time to get moving 1
umongous 3
Dew 7
westman 7
Aga 8
Geronimo 10
ceno2000 10
wolfepak 14
triggerhappy 15
terri 15
Lula 26
urameatball 28
carlita 30
cowbert098 30
errant_star 30

FEBRUARY:

Ferny 2
AlisonS 6
Karalee 12
graigdavis 22
Skyeg 26

MARCH:

Mentos_007 8
Turbo187  8

Santino 14
BMW-M6 17
Dandy-Warhol 17
MDowdey 20
luckydog 27
nikon90s  29

APRIL:

danalec99 6
giantbunnyhead 11
jmherbison 22
Aoide 25
anua 26
deencarolh 28
Osmer_Toby 29
Patrick 29

MAY:

JonMikal 5
Nytmair 9
stick135 11

JUNE:

cypilk 2
fadingaway1986 6
Xmetal 9
Colin 15
core_17 17
photogoddess 17
Artemis 17
steve817 18
Voodoocat 20th
Manda 23
photong 24
karissa 25
Darfion 29
DLC 29

JULY:

Shutterbug4_4 20
PreludeX 11
Havoc 23

AUGUST:

andreag5 2
Shark 8
Jay Carota 10
Tammy 10
Luminosity 13
mad_malteaser 14
captain-spanky 15
oriecat 23
pilgrim 26
wwjoeld 20


SEPTEMBER:

DarkEyes 1
Chase 2
Plumkrazy 2
sin_q 10
alsoran 21
treehuggerhikerboy 24
ltw198734 27
Mitica100 30
Doxx 30

OCTOBER:

TwistMyArm 4
aggiezach 9
Niki 11
Canon Fan 12
Photobug 13
Jeff Canes 22
LilCujo 26
AMcNeice 26
Waly 26
Littleman 28
Hobbes28 29
DanielK 31


NOVEMBER:

airgunr 3
drlynn 9

DECEMBER:

QP 12
ormia 15
whatsafrog2do 16
LaFoto 22
pucci 23
Gatsby 25
vonnagy 27
jar 28
ScottWRGeditor 28





FOUND IT!!!!


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm kinda late... didn't see this thread  

Mine is October 28th 
btw my dad's is 40 weeks before mine


----------



## Corry (Dec 29, 2004)

That's why I just bumped the thread...hadn't been posted in since October, I think.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 29, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> That's why I just bumped the thread...hadn't been posted in since October, I think.


Alrighty then! I'm not late after all!


----------



## Aga (Dec 29, 2004)

Mine is January 8th...


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 29, 2004)

March 8 


the women's day in PL


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 29, 2004)

santino said:
			
		

> 14.03.86




hahaha I'm older!!!! six days older  hahahahahahahahah hey kid you've to listen to me


----------



## Andrea K (Dec 29, 2004)

mine is august 2, 1988  8)


----------



## errant_star (Dec 29, 2004)

January 30, 1980 ... apparently I share it with a few more people other than just my dad according to Corry's (sp? is that right?) list....


----------



## Corry (Dec 29, 2004)

Yes, that's right...most people don't get it right!  

And it was..I believe photongs list, I just copy/pasted it, and I've been editing it as people add their birthdays!


----------



## plumkrazy (Dec 29, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> Mine is Sept 2nd



No way, mine is September 2 also.


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 29, 2004)

June 9th, 1983


----------



## havoc (Dec 29, 2004)

July 23rd


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Dec 29, 2004)

sept. 24, 1973...fall equinox sometimes


----------



## Aoide (Dec 29, 2004)

Wow 10 pages and no one has mine.

April 25


----------



## mad_malteaser (Dec 30, 2004)

Aoide said:
			
		

> Wow 10 pages and no one has mine.
> 
> April 25



That's just what I was thinking! Mine's August.... 14th!


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 30, 2004)

...ahem... (very softy under my breath) i was born 5/5/55. please no old jokes thank you!  8)


----------



## Aoide (Dec 30, 2004)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> ...ahem... (very softy under my breath) i was born 5/5/55. please no old jokes thank you!  8)



Sooooo........ this year is going to be a milestone, huh?


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 30, 2004)

Aoide said:
			
		

> JonMikal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey  :twisted: isn't just another year?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 30, 2004)

April 29 :roll:


----------



## Alison (Dec 31, 2004)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> Aoide said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In all seriousness, my Mother has always said that life got better after 40, and when she hit 50 it was like being set free. So many people worry about turing "older" but it's all a state of mind


----------



## Nytmair (Dec 31, 2004)

May 9th, 1985....

i'm hitting the "big" 20 this year


----------



## Niki (Dec 31, 2004)

October 11


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 31, 2004)

errant_star said:
			
		

> January 30, 1980 ... apparently I share it with a few more people other than just my dad according to Corry's (sp? is that right?) list....



OMG, don't misspell her name!  :shock:


----------



## Corry (Dec 31, 2004)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> errant_star said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:LOL:

Now now!!!!  I'm not THAT touchy!  I just don't want everyone thinkin I'm a guy!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 31, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> JonMikal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As I have said somewhere before, being the back half of your pantomime horse I can vouch that you are definately female.....


----------



## Corry (Dec 31, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  :LOL:  I sure as hell hope I am!   BTW...Hertz...when is YOUR birthday?  I have to add it to the list!


----------



## oriecat (Dec 31, 2004)

How come I'm not in the list?


----------



## Corry (Dec 31, 2004)

I dunno...when is your bday??????


----------



## oriecat (Dec 31, 2004)

August 23rd.  My birthday started this whole thread, see the OP.


----------



## Corry (Dec 31, 2004)

I wasn't around then...I just bumped the thread and took on the job of updating the list!  You have now been added Miss Orie!


----------



## oriecat (Dec 31, 2004)

Thank you, Miss Corry!  So whoever did the list first didn't read the first sentence of the thread... oh well I guess I can let it go...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 31, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just checked - I don't have a birthdate, just a 'best before' date.


----------



## Corry (Dec 31, 2004)

Oh...come on!!!! Tell us!!!

Also, I don't believe we have Alisons bday up there either.  Come on people!!!


----------



## Alison (Dec 31, 2004)

It's there Corry, Feb 6th.


----------



## Corry (Dec 31, 2004)

Oh!  So it is...I coulda sworn I went over it and didn't see it.    Nevermind...carry on!


----------



## Artemis (Dec 31, 2004)

17th June!


----------



## Corry (Dec 31, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> 17th June!



 You are on there already...you me and Goddess have the same B-day, Arty...isn't that awesome?


----------



## Artemis (Dec 31, 2004)

We two? Sweet, the same B-Day as two Goddesses


----------



## Corry (Dec 31, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> We two? Sweet, the same B-Day as two Goddesses



See?  What did I tell you?  Hey all you ladies on this forum...tell my he's not smooth!  Boy, you're gonna break some hearts, Arty, you are.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 31, 2004)

I wish that were so Core my dear, I wish that were so


----------



## ferny (Dec 31, 2004)

Is Chase (not hobbes) going to install a calendar here so it shows up on the forum front page whose birthday it is?

*hint hint*


----------



## Corry (Dec 31, 2004)

That's an awesome idea Ferny!!!!


----------



## ferny (Jan 1, 2005)

If you beg enough it might happen.
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=149249#149249


----------



## Time to Get Moving (Jan 2, 2005)

aww, I missed my birthday. It was yesterday.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 2, 2005)

Time to Get Moving said:
			
		

> aww, I missed my birthday. It was yesterday.



Never mind - you can always have another one next year  :LOL: 

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## triggerhappy (Jan 2, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> JonMikal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've read the innuendo thread.  No danger of that  :shock: 

Mine is jan 15th.


----------



## Darfion (Jan 2, 2005)

June 29


----------



## Corry (Jan 2, 2005)

JANUARY:

Time to get moving 1
umongous 3
Dew 7
westman 7
Aga 8
Geronimo 10
ceno2000 10
wolfepak 14
triggerhappy 15
terri 15
Lula 26
urameatball 28
carlita 30
cowbert098 30
errant_star 30

FEBRUARY:

Anton980 1
Ferny 2
AlisonS 6
Karalee 12
graigdavis 22
Skyeg 26

MARCH:

fraggleroxor 3
Mentos_007 8
Turbo187 8
Santino 14
BMW-M6 17
Dandy-Warhol 17
MDowdey 20
luckydog 27
nikon90s 29

APRIL:

danalec99 6
giantbunnyhead 11
jmherbison 22
Aoide 25
anua 26
deencarolh 28
Osmer_Toby 29
Patrick 29

MAY:

JonMikal 5
Nytmair 9
stick135 11

JUNE:

cypilk 2
Digital Matt 4
fadingaway1986 6
Xmetal 9
Colin 15
core_17 17
photogoddess 17
Artemis 17
steve817 18
Voodoocat 20th
Manda 23
photong 24
karissa 25
Darfion 29
DLC 29

JULY:

Shutterbug4_4 20
PreludeX 11
Havoc 23

AUGUST:

andreag5 2
Shark 8
Jay Carota 10
Tammy 10
Luminosity 13
mad_malteaser 14
captain-spanky 15
oriecat 23
pilgrim 26
wwjoeld 20


SEPTEMBER:

DarkEyes 1
Chase 2
Plumkrazy 2
sin_q 10
alsoran 21
treehuggerhikerboy 24
ltw198734 27
Mitica100 30
Doxx 30

OCTOBER:

TwistMyArm 4
aggiezach 9
Niki 11
Canon Fan 12
Photobug 13
Jeff Canes 22
LilCujo 26
AMcNeice 26
Waly 26
Littleman 28
Hobbes28 29
DanielK 31


NOVEMBER:

airgunr 3
drlynn 9
Just to bring this to the current page :


DECEMBER:

QP 12
ormia 15
whatsafrog2do 16
LaFoto 22
pucci 23
Gatsby 25
vonnagy 27
jar 28
ScottWRGeditor 28


----------



## Artemis (Jan 2, 2005)

Theres a new month out! ANUARY!


----------



## Corry (Jan 2, 2005)

Heheh...oops, edited.


----------



## Artemis (Jan 2, 2005)

WIsh I was born in Anuary!


----------



## Corry (Jan 2, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> WIsh I was born in Anuary!



But then you wouldn't have the same birthday as me!


----------



## Artemis (Jan 2, 2005)

Ahh yess, then Id have to say my birthday was nothing, but now I can say its the same day as the amazing Corry!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 2, 2005)

I can't believe you put in Anuary but missed out Octember!


----------



## Corry (Jan 2, 2005)

Hertz, you still haven't told me your birthday so I can add it to the list!


----------



## Artemis (Jan 2, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hertz, you still haven't told me your birthday so I can add it to the list!



Yeh Hurtz, if that is your real name...which I sincerely doubt it is!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 2, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So your parents Christened you Artemis?  :mrgreen:


----------



## Artemis (Jan 2, 2005)

Yes...*Shifty eyes*...got a problem with that...Buddy?! HUH!!?!!


----------



## ferny (Jan 2, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not. His name is Hertz.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 2, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Artemis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well Arty is kind of right. Hurtz is the original Mesopotamian spelling - all van Rentals come from there. I just changed the spelling when I came to this country (for the same reasons and at the same time that another family changed their name to Windsor)  :mrgreen:


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 2, 2005)

Wow, there's a lot of replies to this thread   *phew*

My bday is June 4.


----------



## triggerhappy (Jan 3, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> WIsh I was born in Anuary!




I think you should have said 'ish as orn n anuary'


----------



## Picksure (Jan 3, 2005)

January 3rd


----------



## Corry (Jan 3, 2005)

Happy Birthday Picsure!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheer:  :smileys:    :thumbsup:    :goodvibe:


----------



## Picksure (Jan 3, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Picsure!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheer:  :smileys:    :thumbsup:    :goodvibe:



Thank-you, and Thanks for the emoticon party!!!


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 3, 2005)

happy bday pick!!!!!!!!!!



md


----------



## Picksure (Jan 3, 2005)

Thank-you MD.


----------



## aggiezach (Jan 3, 2005)

Happy Birthday yo! 

Zach


----------



## Alison (Jan 3, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Picksure (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks much Ali and Zach.


----------



## Artemis (Jan 3, 2005)

Happy B-day!


----------



## Picksure (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## fraggleroxer (Jan 3, 2005)

March 3


----------



## anton980 (Jan 3, 2005)

February the first!  Just like Boris Yeltsin


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 4, 2005)

18th July 1953    :blulsh2:


----------



## Corry (Jan 4, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> 18th July 1953    :blulsh2:



Finally ya tell me!  

:hug:  Thank you Hertz!


----------



## Corry (Jan 4, 2005)

JANUARY: 

Time to get moving 1 
umongous 3 
Dew 7 
westman 7 
Aga 8 
Geronimo 10 
ceno2000 10 
wolfepak 14 
triggerhappy 15 
terri 15 
Lula 26 
urameatball 28 
carlita 30 
cowbert098 30 
errant_star 30 

FEBRUARY: 

Anton980 1 
Ferny 2 
AlisonS 6 
Karalee 12 
graigdavis 22 
Skyeg 26 

MARCH: 

fraggleroxor 3 
Mentos_007 8 
Turbo187 8 
Santino 14 
BMW-M6 17 
Dandy-Warhol 17 
MDowdey 20 
luckydog 27 
nikon90s 29 

APRIL: 

danalec99 6 
giantbunnyhead 11 
jmherbison 22 
Aoide 25 
anua 26 
deencarolh 28 
Osmer_Toby 29 
Patrick 29 

MAY: 

JonMikal 5 
Nytmair 9 
stick135 11 

JUNE: 

cypilk 2 
Digital Matt 4 
fadingaway1986 6 
Xmetal 9 
Colin 15 
core_17 17 
photogoddess 17 
Artemis 17 
steve817 18 
Voodoocat 20th 
Manda 23 
photong 24 
karissa 25 
Darfion 29 
DLC 29 

JULY: 

Shutterbug4_4 20 
PreludeX 11 
Hertz Van Rental 18
Havoc 23 

AUGUST: 

andreag5 2 
Shark 8 
Jay Carota 10 
Tammy 10 
Luminosity 13 
mad_malteaser 14 
captain-spanky 15 
oriecat 23 
pilgrim 26 
wwjoeld 20 


SEPTEMBER: 

DarkEyes 1 
Chase 2 
Plumkrazy 2 
sin_q 10 
alsoran 21 
treehuggerhikerboy 24 
ltw198734 27 
Mitica100 30 
Doxx 30 

OCTOBER: 

TwistMyArm 4 
aggiezach 9 
Niki 11 
Canon Fan 12 
Photobug 13 
Jeff Canes 22 
LilCujo 26 
AMcNeice 26 
Waly 26 
Littleman 28 
Hobbes28 29 
DanielK 31 


NOVEMBER: 

airgunr 3 
drlynn 9 
Just to bring this to the current page : 


DECEMBER: 

QP 12 
ormia 15 
whatsafrog2do 16 
LaFoto 22 
pucci 23 
Gatsby 25 
vonnagy 27 
jar 28 
ScottWRGeditor 28


----------



## anton980 (Jan 4, 2005)

Haha, ferny!  I'm one day ahead of you!  HA!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 4, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was going to anyway - Oh! Cr*p! I'm 52 this year  :cry:


----------



## tmpadmin (Jan 4, 2005)

Just checking in...

October 12th


----------



## julz (Jan 4, 2005)

january 21st 1987


----------



## Lula (Jan 4, 2005)

soon...... :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: maybe not


----------

